# First Descent: 130 ft slide / casade Photo Update



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Fuckin sick, way to get it done.
-Tom


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL! 

Dude so much for the salt huh? Cannot believe you blow us off 60 miles from flagg. 

"Yeah man, my boy's got a salt permit so I'm going go do that, sorry". That is weak considering you didn't even go to the salt. We drive 14+ hours to paddle AZ and you bail? 

Than you post some pic talking about how big and scary some low angled slide is, lol. Did you even run the top into the slide? Cause that doesn't look that bad, maybe you would just have to be there.

Well at least you have one good run out there, cause the others were shit. You should finish your descent of Christopher before you start posting park and hucks. At least then, you might get some credit for other runs in that state.

I can say, if I got word that some good boaters were coming to my town I would bust my ass to get them on the goods or be there with them trying.

Howard, drops the ball in a big way!

Gary


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

:shock: as always, team HH shows us how its done....


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

That run was a week and a half ago there big dog. Too bad it wasn't going when you were in AZ, *or else* I would have steered you in that direction. Sorry you guys didn't have a good time while I _was _in the Salt with a good crew. Pretty weak calling it like that...aw well.

Cody


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*some low angled slide...*

some low angled slide left me with open cuts and massive bruises on my elbow and both shoulder blades... in fact i still havent got the blood off of my dry top that had to go through my thick skin first. that rock is sharp as shit cuz it sees water once a decade. low angle or not 2000 cfs going down a slide and having to bust through a massive transverse and maintain line was a rare experience. oh and Cody called me around 7PM first thing after he got off the salt trip. i don't think Cody has to worry about getting credit for runs in AZ considering he's done Christopher half a dozen times including the first D of the recently dubbed, "Larry's line", first D'ed poland, queen creek, and other runs in az that most people wouldn't even know about if not for him. wow, the amount of undeserved disrespect in that post is disheartening.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

"Larry's line" AKA-Sneak, AKA-chicken route first D, WOW! 

He also has yet to finish Christopher Creek from what I hear.

What's disheartening is him bailing when he knew so paddlers were coming out and him calling US too see if he can paddle and show us the goods only to bail on us when we are 40 miles from flag. Funny he called you at 7pm, "as soon as he got off" when he left a message with us 4:50 yesterday. That's disheartening son!

As for blood, didn't know boats bled?

Yetti-"team HH shows YOU how its done" I fixed it for you.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

you must hear as much shit as you talk because cody's finished christpher creek a few times, and run both lines on big leb. hav you ever even run christopher creek? and don't call me son if you were my father i would hate kayakers.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL, have Cody hop on here and tell me he has run the whole run. Cause my sources are pretty solid, kid!

Yes I have run the creek. Have you run the creek you cannot spell?

Go back to cleaning your dry top and let Cody answer the questions you don't know the answers too.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

i don't need to defend my local descents to some loud mouth from out of state. my main point here is that you're dishing out a lot of disrespect to a guy who deserves a ton of respect, and that's all the time i'm going to waist on you.


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

*whoa...*

Damn Gary. I haven' t even spoken with you and yet your ranting all of this. First off, it was a pleasure talking to Aaron, and when I talked to _him_, I told him that I thought it wasn't looking too good anywhere, therefore a trip down the salt with my father and friends seemed reasonable and was understood. The previous days conversations (apparently made public now) also underlined the fact that it would be "iffy" down here...therefore my participation in joining your crew was pending.

I also try to help out everyone who comes on down here to boat. Thats for sure. Regardless of what I may be doing or how busy, I always try and give people the best idea of what is happening and what to expect. But it is the desert. ie. desert = no water or any sort of _accurate_ predictions. And on top of that, I also try to link up with as many crews as possible down here and keep relations open and friendly....while avoiding the crappy territorial "surfer" attitudes.

Anyways. I'm glad to at least see some people are excited to see some of the pics from this drop. Speaking of boating, i've boated through Christopher plenty of times...but it's funny you've been talking about little 'ol me down here boating on some little 'ol creek.

Regardless of the fact, it sounds like you guys had a tough trip down here. I hope you have a great season up there to cover up last weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing some of trip reports that come out of there this year.

Cody


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I was with Aaron when you two talked and thats not how it went. Whatever, it doesn't matter. 

Glad you like the attention, it's actually fairly obvious. As for the little 'ol creek, it's great. 

Had a good time in AZ, just think what was said and then done was weak. 

Gary


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm. Alright then. Sure am glad you aired this one out. 

Cool you had a good / safe time. No doubt AZ is fun.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Cody we actually had a great time, and watching Jen Ross fire up Christopher Creek was priceless, who wouldnt watch to watch that hot thing run the goods. Hangin in Payson was good, great night life and entertainment! As far as what happened it all worked out and we took care of business! 

Gary and I should get a tax break for running Fossil Creek!


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe Arizona is "no country for old men?"

Sorry. I couldn't help it......


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*HAHAHAHHAHAHA*

Smokey to recieve the keepin' er real award! Funniest thing I have possibly ever seen on the buzz young son!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Ha! maybe gary can now stop w/ his tired-ass, tough-guy crap. if you want to think of yourself as a legend, fine, but it also seems you want to force that idea on everyone who reads your mean-spirited posts. but, you should realize that the real legends just keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL, you suck smokey! Nice one, you're probably right.

Steven, don't know what your problem is, or where you get the tough guy/legend crap from. 

I called out someone who I felt did something weak. I didn't threaten or call him names, I made my point that I thought the situation was weak and lame. 

Mean spirited posts, lol. Re read my posts and show me where I've tried to start a fight or talked about how I'm better than you? Sounds like you're the tough guy.


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

So my point wasn't fullly received. Well I guess I thought that precise beta, a prediction of low flows (which ended up being true), your buddies in your car, kayaks on the roof and a couple of options to paddle would suffice for you to have a good time (which apparently happened). So, to sit here and "call me out" and take shots at my character (weak and lame), and to childishly rant back and forth about me boating something....did present its self as some sort of jealous, mean spirited stab. But it's obvious this isn't going to end nicely...so i'm over it. Bummed out you are so damn butthurt. You got a rise outta me and others....and your point was not well received.

Cody


----------



## jross (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like your vagina hurts from Gary handing you the wood! You're lucky he's addicted to lotion or your spankings would hurt way worse. Great weekend, with a fantastic crew... 
"ya'll are just a bunch of temporary bitches..." -Charlie Beavers
Who says "legends" don't talk shit!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Speaking of legends....get 'em Jen. Damn fine Beaver's quote.

So you see, I'm a lover, not a hater and I think we should re-orient this discussion back to something we can all agree upon in AZ.....our united hatred of Fossil creek. Discuss amongst yourselves.

Joe


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

codyhoward said:


> So my point wasn't fullly received. Well I guess I thought that precise beta, a prediction of low flows (which ended up being true), your buddies in your car, kayaks on the roof and a couple of options to paddle would suffice for you to have a good time (which apparently happened). So, to sit here and "call me out" and take shots at my character (weak and lame), and to childishly rant back and forth about me boating something....did present its self as some sort of jealous, mean spirited stab. But it's obvious this isn't going to end nicely...so i'm over it. Bummed out you are so damn butthurt. You got a rise outta me and others....and your point was not well received.
> 
> Cody


Cody-

Now you see what I go through on a consistent basis. You go and post something hoping that it will get everyone fired up or at least get everyone talking but instead, its just a shitstorm of negativity and bad-spirited shit talking.

Gary you may be a legend for your insane kayaking deeds, and i will always respect that, but bro, you're just a fuckin dick! sorry we're not all as hardcore as you are, maybe you should go get rid of your 'roid rage somewhere else!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Cody, your precise beta? On what? 

I cannot believe you think it was cool of you to tell us "don't worry we'll get you guys on something good", and then you blow us off 45 miles from flagg. 

We obviously got lucky with christopher as we started thumbing through KM, ES guide. 

Whatever man you can have the last word on this since I started it.

Yetti, don't be sorry about anything. As for the dick, I took you since 2005 to figure that one out? I do have to cut down on the Roids, I am getting huge. Go find someone else a run to paddle.

Keck, fossil does suck!


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick question: Is it just the norm that kayakers from WY are always talking shit online? This seems like a thread that c-mike should be partaking in.


----------



## Hawthorne (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn Cody, it sounds like you dodged a bullet by not paddling with this douchebag! 
I mean, come on, we've all dealt with miscommunication and plans falling through, does that mean you should call them out online? Especially if it's true that you two have never even talked. Like Mike said, Gary, you're showing disrespect to someone who deserves respect.


----------



## jross (Jul 8, 2005)

If anybody deserves some respect here it's Gary-fuckin'-Edgeworth! If you knew Gary, you'd know that it is an honor to boat with him, and that he is consistent with his shit talking. In fact, it's something to look forward to. And if you are so insecure that you take it seriously, you are just feeding the laughter we are all experiencing. have a laugh!


----------



## Hawthorne (Dec 10, 2007)

Believe me, I don't take this shit seriously: I'm going to paddle my local class V this afternoon. Muwahahaha!


----------



## jross (Jul 8, 2005)

that's more like it!


----------



## PaulGamache (Apr 4, 2007)

All this does is prove that it's not worth someone's time to try and help out other paddlers w/ local runs. Especially if they're going to try and bash you on the internet afterwards. 

If anyone ever plans to meet up w/ me to paddle please note there is a 99.9% chance, that 17.2% of the time, there is a 18.3% chance ~1 out of every 5 or 6 times, that: I will be hours late suffering the affects of the night before, change my mind where to go paddle in the last 1,583 minutes, or simply bail on someone who seems like they will be lame enough to start an attempt to bash me on the internet afterwards about what I did or did not do. 

Best of luck finding other paddlers to help you "find the goods" outside of CO. Before you come after me, remember who the person was who made this public with a tone that was intended to berate, attack, insult, discredit, and make general negative feeling towards an individual on a paddling forum...if you can even call mtn buzz that anymore w/ all the nonsense bickering and complete wastes of space who have called this forum their home. 

If you ever need beta on runs in or around the Seattle and eventually BC area please feel free to hit me up, just remember the odds I've posted above which may or may not flucuate on any given day...especially if that day follows a day ending in "y". 

Paul


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

PaulGamache said:


> ...If anyone ever plans to meet up w/ me to paddle please note there is a 99.9% chance, that 17.2% of the time, there is a 18.3% chance ~1 out of every 5 or 6 times, that: I will be hours late suffering the affects of the night before, change my mind where to go paddle in the last 1,583 minutes, or simply bail on someone who seems like they will be lame enough to start an attempt to bash me on the internet afterwards about what I did or did not do.
> 
> ...just remember the odds I've posted above which may or may not flucuate on any given day...especially if that day follows a day ending in "y".
> 
> Paul


Precious!


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

hey gare! i'm surprised you would go down to boat that low volume bullshit anyway. can't get it done on the sticks so you need to get off by running some class IV crap. sounds like you are a bit butt hurt about getting blown off. people are scared to boat with you and that's what happens when you have a reputation for running clear creek over 500. *****!

hey yetti! haven't you learned your lesson? you are a playboater and don't know shit about creeking. get off this thread go post some more pics of you "ripping" the M wave (whatever the hell that is). 

as for you ross. i love you. will you marry me?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't worry about me Paul, Gilman, Boomer etc--will be more then happy to show me what I haven't already hit in your neighborhood.

Be safe, big year coming up!

Slee, I thought you were dead?

Gary


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

WW


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Speaking of a big year!*

Gary, you coming west for a little magnetic wall kissing this year?? I would love to meet the guy behind the legend! The plateau is loaded like never before so she should be at prime ass kicking levels!


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Its one thing for someone to talk trash its another when they can talk it and back it up. Gary is a good guy and a great paddler he will back up his shit talking and there is allot of that going on in this forum thats not getting backed up. As for the situation with Cody, neither Gary or myself were hurt that Cody was not going to boat with us it was simply bailing 40 miles out of town and us having to re-group and change plans quickly. We dialed up Jen Ross at 8 Thursday night and she was behind the windshield first thing the next morning. How many of you guys can call up a gorgeous girl that can run the shiz and get her to drive 5+ hours with less then 24hrs notice and then fires up her first creek in 2 years with grace? I dont know about you guys but Garys got respect in my book! 

We need to learn from the legend and he will show us how to use the force.....


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i definitely give super-mad props to the man's years of hard-boating.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Alberto, I want no part of that wall. I swam that bad boy at a huge level a few years ago and it sucked. 

Escalante, is gonna blow up this year. 

Was a great day when everyone in my crew swam (4) on 3 different drops, it was classic. 

Made for some good shit talking and jokes by a lot of buddies who didn't even put on. 

Then Chunder finds out and the shit really hit the fan. I'll be there; Chamberlin said he will call when she goes at a respectable level.

Leroux creek should be good up there also.

Aaron, you suck!

Steven, you Russell's friend from western slope? Is Chasen around?


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Chason*

I am pretty sure he is on the grand right now. I am sure those boys will be around for some gnar on escalante here in a few weeks. Seriously there is still 10 feet of snow all over the plateau so she is gonna rip when it warms up! Actually I believe rip is an understatement! Have Chamberlain call me when you guys are coming and I will try and do a lap or two with the infamous and legendary Gary E.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Gary--Chason is around-- he punctured his liver skiing and is laying low. Matt wilson is on the grand right now, and i am sure those guys, Annie and myself will be up at escalante as much as we can. would be psyched to check out leroux, terror, and hubbard. chamberlin kinda implied rubedeau was not worth it. if you get near us, rico falls at hi water is way fun, as are the stoner waves on the upper dolores. cimmarons and should be nice w/ hi water as well. hi water [1000+] unc is sick. Russell had me on that thing at over 1100 one time and it was memorable. track us down. how is the idaho snowpack doing? we were heading out there for peak, but decided this would be a good year for colorado.


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*??*

I have met Annie but have I met you, Steven? That sucks about chason hopefully he heals for the paddling season!


----------

